# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Shows auf Phuket zwischen Weihnachten & Sylvester

## Bagsida

*Shows auf Phuket zwischen Weihnachten & Sylvester*

Zwischen 29. und 31.12.2009 finden auf Phuket / Saphan Hin diverse Konzerte & Shows statt.

Näheres siehe *hier* .

----------

